# S: Finished that 2lb spin commission.



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Actually it was about 10 days ago...maybe more. I used Tour de Fleece to push into spinning that 2nd pound of fiber. Got it done plus plying three skeins of it. Finish it all about a week after Tour de Fierce!

During those crazy days of spinning, that blue fiber was named:
Big Bad Blue!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow! That is just gorgeous! The color is lovely and a beautiful spin. Whoever receives this will be absolutely thrilled at what You’ve done.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Wow! That is just gorgeous! The color is lovely and a beautiful spin. Whoever receives this will be absolutely thrilled at what You've done.


She loves the yarn, thanks. She found the fiber in back of a closet, didn't have the slightest idea when or where she got it


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So pretty.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Beautiful colour and really nice spinning.


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

It’s beautiful - what is the yarn?.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad you finished it. Glad she loved it. It was a very pretty fiber. Guessing she will make a sweater out of it. You did good girl.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful! Well done....????


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Your perseverance paid off. At least the color was a nice one. Although, after spinning two pounds of it I might not want to see it again for a while.


----------



## Judi Muscle (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful yarn! It's so even and uniform. I'm more than slightly jealous. Wish my spinning looked like that! I'm hoping to participate in the Tour de Fleece next year (we welcomed a new granddaughter on June 21st so I was a little bit too busy this year). What fiber is the yarn?


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Really beautiful. No, not just beautiful ...inspiring!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! What a beautiful job you've done! Congratulations!

Hazel


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Judi Muscle said:


> Beautiful yarn! It's so even and uniform. I'm more than slightly jealous. Wish my spinning looked like that! I'm hoping to participate in the Tour de Fleece next year (we welcomed a new granddaughter on June 21st so I was a little bit too busy this year). What fiber is the yarn?


The fiber was unlabeled. At first, I thought it was merino/silk. After a mini discussion with other spinners, we decided it was a merino/tencel blend.

Even and uniform? NOT! Looks can be deceiving! :sm06: :sm12: :sm05: Was aiming for DK but sort of forgot to keep checking the weight more often than I did. That is was what happen from spinning so much of the same fiber.
After the yarn was all caked up, I sorted them into ABC groups. The A group contain three cakes that were generally in the same weight/lenght zone. Plus/minus 10% or so. Same with group B which had 2 cakes in their group. The last two groups C & D stand alone with one came each. Then there is some variance within each cake. Cake C is almost perfect heavy fingering. :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:

The owner of the yarn is an x-spinner who had to stop spinnering several years ago, and is used to knitting with handspun. Alterationing rows with different skiens, etc.

I did work on other spinning projects while working on this one.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful color yarn. Thanks for posting the steps of your journey.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

You did a lovely job.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Amazing amount of work - well done. But what is she going to use it for? Would make a VERY large sweater!!!!!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

cat_woman said:


> Beautiful colour and really nice spinning.


I agree. Aloha... Bev


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

shepherd said:


> Amazing amount of work - well done. But what is she going to use it for? Would make a VERY large sweater!!!!!


A sweater, I think. Or she might have two projects in mind. I'm so over that project, don't even want think about it. :sm04: 
As she is a regular at the yarn shop, I'll see what she has planned and hopefully I can get photo of the finished item(s). I'm sure she will let me share the picture with you all.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I look forward to a photo of the finished project(s)! What an undertaking! Beautiful yarn..


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty colour.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of spinning. I love the color, too!


----------

